# Carroll's archer products



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Draven426 said:


> Ok, I have been trying to find out more about a bow I have for a few months now. All I know is that it was made by Carroll's archery products. I found out that Carroll's went out of business in 1980, and they were located in Moab, Ut. which is about 3 hours from here. So I'm putting this out there in hopes of getting some more info on the bow. I have attached a photo of the bow to maybe help with identifying it. The only markings on it are a tag on the lower limb that says "Mfg. by Carroll's archery products licensed under Allen patent no. 3,486,495" then under that is the Carroll's logo and under that kind of worn off is "The Winners Edge"


My friend had a similar bow it said PSE CARROL on it.


----------



## Draven426 (Jan 11, 2013)

Fletch125 said:


> My friend had a similar bow it said PSE CARROL on it.


From everything i have been able to see, this is not a PSE Carroll bow. I have looked at pictures of the intruder, marauder, and avenger. none of them are like this one. they are close but have some differences. if there are other models i havent been able to find them.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

The bow is a Carrol Mfg. by Ivan Winder in Moab Utah I think PSE bought Carrol in the mid 80's. I used to shoot them with Jennings limbs in the late 70's they really had a sweet grip


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Yes PSE did buy Carrol. I had one of the PSE models back in the late 80's. I think my friend still has it.


----------

